# Snow foam



## hayden93 (Sep 27, 2014)

Anyone used snowfoam on a roadster I'm wanting to use it but I don't want to stain the roof!
Anyone had any issues?
Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

It is supposed to be roof friendly but I would keep it away as much as possible, any over-spray I'd just quickly rinse off (but with the pressure washers head set to sprinkle)


----------



## Bradders911 (Jan 29, 2016)

What he said ^^^.

Never had a problem with the roof on my old MX5 with the odd bit of overspray but I wouldn't soak a soft top in snow foam and let it dwelling for nay time. Better safe than sorry and just try to avoid getting it on the roof as much as possible.


----------

